# Rasmus Guthrie Govan Model (You Suhr about that price?)



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

So I've been thinking about picking up a Rasmus M100 for shits and giggles, and on my hunt I found this:



















Not too shabby. I think the Blower Switch would have been a nice, relatively cheap addition to make this something more than a Mahogany M100, but I still think it looks killer. 

As for price, it's looking like a solid $1400. It seems a little high considering the non-sig. Rasmus' just got a price drop down to just south of $1k. Perhaps in a few months we'll see the same here as they hit more dealers. 

So what all do you guys think? 

P.S. Hey Peter, where the hell is your sig?


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah, no maple huh? Seems a little plain for my tastes given like of some of the Govan models' finer features. I'm sure it would be a fine instrument, but that's a bit too rich for a non MIJ import for me.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmmm, I quite like it (prefer it to the other Rasmi (yes, Rasmi) anyway)... but I've never been sure about that shape. Bottom horn looks too big and the cutaway not quite deep enough.

At least it _looks_ like an expensive guitar... I mean:






That doesn't look like an £800 guitar (which it is)... looks more like a £200 guitar.

The new GG model looks a lot classier.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, it seems to be a mix of his Set-neck model and Vintage model. The materials of the Set-Neck and the construction of the Vintage. 

The more I look at it though, the more I dig it.


----------



## BabUShka (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it looks nice.. Pretty simple and classy


----------



## engage757 (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> P.S. Hey Peter, where the hell is your sig?




this. +1 I am waiting to see it too.

I like tht guitar, but doesn't the price seem uber-steep?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

engage757 said:


> I like tht guitar, but doesn't the price seem uber-steep?



That's what I was thinking given how much used Pro Series cost, not to mention the rare full customs going for just a few hundred more, used.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's what I was thinking given how much used Pro Series cost, not to mention the rare full customs going for just a few hundred more, used.




Why not just snag a custom? Probably hold it's value better in the used market among other things.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 2, 2011)

It looks really good and I'm sure it is, but for me $1400 and made in China just don't go together. I would rather step up to $2000 and buy a real Suhr. Honestly other than being all mahogany it is pretty spartan in it's features. A real Suhr spec'ed out like that without Guthrie's name on it may even be under $2000. I think Pete said his sig is gonna be at winter NAMM so hopefully not much longer. I may have to sell some stuff off to get his Suhr sig model. Pete tends to have just about the same taste in guitars as I do, so I expect nothing less than awesome from his sig model.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 2, 2011)

yellowv said:


> It looks really good and I'm sure it is, but for me $1400 and made in China just don't go together. I would rather step up to $2000 and buy a real Suhr. Honestly other than being all mahogany it is pretty spartan in it's features. A real Suhr spec'ed out like that without Guthrie's name on it may even be under $2000. I think Pete said his sig is gonna be at winter NAMM so hopefully not much longer. I may have to sell some stuff off to get his Suhr sig model. Pete tends to have just about the same taste in guitars as I do, so I expect nothing less than awesome from his sig model.




+1 on this. I was disappointed to see Pete leaving Caparison, but Suhr? Passable.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 2, 2011)

engage757 said:


> +1 on this. I was disappointed to see Pete leaving Caparison, but Suhr? Passable.



Yeah that brief period he was pushing the 27 fret Xiphos I was like WTF are you doing Pete?


----------



## elq (Oct 2, 2011)

yellowv said:


> A real Suhr spec'ed out like that without Guthrie's name on it may even be under $2000.



The cheapest of the Pro series are ~$50 under $2k, but to get a Modern specced like the GG Rasmus would cost a bit more -






But you could save ~$80 from that price if you'd prefer a Suhr gig-bag to a G&G hard case


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

We have one of these models at my work. IT IS FUCKING NICE. Seriously, the neck felt so nice. I don't know what type of finish they are using on it, but it seriously just felt so good. I liked it better than the other Rasmus models by a lot, and I really dug those. They did a hell of a job on this one.


----------



## Overt1 (Oct 2, 2011)

That looks really nice, but the 1400 price tag is pretty damn steep


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know why so many people have issues with paying over a certain amount for a guitar if it is made in a certain country. Yes, I understand that quality control comes into play with many overseas brands....but if the quality is there, I don't think that should matter as much. Especially these. This Rasmus model was flawless. It felt nicer than the Suhr Pro series. John Suhr made sure to keep the standards of these models extremely high. Whatever factory these are coming out of are doing great. I wouldn't have any issue buying a Rasmus, especially knowing that they are going through the Suhr factory after they come overseas.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 2, 2011)

China is a country known for cheap labor, low quality merchandise and knockoff merchandise. People have a problem paying top dollar for Chinese merchandise for those reasons exactly.


----------



## gunch (Oct 2, 2011)

yellowv said:


> China is a country known for cheap labor, low quality merchandise and knockoff merchandise. People have a problem paying top dollar for Chinese merchandise for those reasons exactly.



. It's nice to have the final setup done by American Suhr workers and ran through a plek machine but not 1400 dollars nice. It's like paying for a 200 dollar guitar plus a 1200 dollar setup job in my opinion.

That said, I'm a big fan of Suhr guitars and I'm excited to see ihave27fret's signature model.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 2, 2011)

I actually didn't realize that Rasmus were made from all the bits that go into a real Suhr. To be honest, finding out that the QC as well as a Plek job is done in the states prior to the instruments being shipped makes me much less absorbed by that price now.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2011)

I really wish the Rasmus' had stainless steel frets.. I'd get one for sure if that was the case lol its like the one thing on a guitar thats most important to me =[


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 3, 2011)

Too expensive for what they are. For 1400 you can get an ESP...or TWO LP studios...etc.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 3, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Too expensive for what they are. For 1400 you can get an ESP...or TWO LP studios...etc.


 The pricing may work in favour in other countries where you *can't* get an ESP for $1400...


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 3, 2011)

Suhr Rasmus Guthrie Govan Signature (GUITARGUITAR)

£1200. Hmm.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow. That's WAY too expensive.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 3, 2011)

Mwoit said:


> Suhr Rasmus Guthrie Govan Signature (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> £1200. Hmm.


 
Which is actually cheaper than buying one in the USA and shipping it over yourself by the time you've paid tax and import duty on it.

OK so maybe that pricing works somewhere ELSE inthe world?!?!?

In the words of Dr Evil "Throw me a friggin' bone here!!!"


----------



## xfilth (Oct 3, 2011)

I want a Rasmus. But only because my last name is Rasmussen


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 3, 2011)

You know, not too many people are complaining about Dingwall's Combustion series, which does the same thing (MIC parts with real Dingwall pickups, strings, setup, and assembly in the Canadian shop) and are still around $1300.

I don't see how this is any different. Assuming the Rasmus guitars get the same level of setup and attention to detail as real Suhrs in the Suhr shop, this is a pretty good deal. The time of those craftspeople is worth a lot of money; materials is a small chunk of that.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

By the time you get it re-fretted with the proper stainless frets and re-plek'ed you might as well just buy the real deal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> By the time you get it re-fretted with the proper stainless frets and re-plek'ed you might as well just buy the real deal.



Why bother replacing the frets immediately? Take a few years, at least, to wear the frets down to nothing, then replace them.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 3, 2011)

It looks ok, but I'd rather spend the extra money and get a Pro Series or Custom Suhr. 

For that price there is not much incentive for me either IMHO. Some ESPs and Ibanez Prestiges are for the same price or cheaper. Having played a Rasmus M101, it was good, but not great IMHO.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why bother replacing the frets immediately? Take a few years, at least, to wear the frets down to nothing, then replace them.



Because SS feels so much better. Freshly polished regular frets feel close to as good but that feeling only lasts for a week or so.

I actually don't care that much about the increased lifetime of SS frets (lets be real, most of us sell guitars before we come close to wearing out the frets ), it's more about the better feel.


----------



## StratoJazz (Nov 3, 2011)

I actually own one of these. 

I went to my local guitar store one Saturday morning to play some guitars. I played a few semi-hollows, some Strats and Teles, and a Music man Axis supersport(awesome guitar). As i was walking out, I passed this guitar on a stand and got curious.

I picked it up and began to play it and literally said "Holy Fuck!" This guitar feels and plays like a million bucks. The pickups sound great, and i've been able to coax everything from a Strat sound, Tele sound, and of course a Gibson sound out of this guitar. I'm sure this guitar can get a convincing metal tone as well. It's doesn't have active pickups, but then again, who cares about active pickups anyway .

I found out several days ago that it has 24 frets(LOL!!). One thing definitely worth mention is that it is incredibly(no, RIDICULOUSLY) even all the way up the neck. In fact, the nether regions(frets 15-24) sound even louder and more brilliant than some of the lower frets, hence my saying "Holy Fuck" in a music store.

Keep in mind that i went to the music store that morning to play guitars, not actually buy one. While $1400 is alot to spend on a guitar, i would definitely say that it was worth every penny. As far as i look at it, i can spend 1400 on this guitar and it will play awesome right out of the box or, i can buy a 500-700 dollar guitar and pray to god i get a good one. Then after that i have to get it set up because there is always something wrong with it. 

This guitar will not fight you at all. I repeat, THIS GUITAR WILL NOT FIGHT YOU AT ALL. You simply plug the guitar in to a good amp and play, you speak to it, and it relays the message, which is ultimately the way it should be.

If you go to a music store and get a chance to play this guitar, FUCKING DO IT. I promise you won't regret it and hey, you may walk out with your brand new Rasmus Guthrie Govan Model Guitar.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 3, 2011)

StratoJazz said:


> I actually own one of these.
> 
> I went to my local guitar store one Saturday morning to play some guitars. I played a few semi-hollows, some Strats and Teles, and a Music man Axis supersport(awesome guitar). As i was walking out, I passed this guitar on a stand and got curious.
> 
> ...



What store is it? I'm in the Lexington/Louisville area kind of often, I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Overt1 (Nov 3, 2011)

StratoJazz said:


> I actually own one of these.
> 
> I went to my local guitar store one Saturday morning to play some guitars. I played a few semi-hollows, some Strats and Teles, and a Music man Axis supersport(awesome guitar). As i was walking out, I passed this guitar on a stand and got curious.
> 
> ...



pixoritneverhappened.gif


----------



## gunch (Nov 3, 2011)

StratoJazz said:


> I actually own one of these.
> 
> I went to my local guitar store one Saturday morning to play some guitars. I played a few semi-hollows, some Strats and Teles, and a Music man Axis supersport(awesome guitar). As i was walking out, I passed this guitar on a stand and got curious.
> 
> ...



Yeah dude, get a NGD thread up, posthaste.


----------



## StratoJazz (Nov 4, 2011)

jordanky said:


> What store is it? I'm in the Lexington/Louisville area kind of often, I'd like to check it out.



I got mine from Guitar Emporium. TRY ONE!!!

As far as a picture goes, i'll have to get on that, unfortunately i don't have a camera.


----------

